# Exchange 2007 - OWA Kalender



## Antispy (28. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

ich habe es nun endlich geschafft mir meinen Exchange Server zu installieren und es klappt auch alles wunderbar 

Nun stehe ich aber vor dem nächsten Problem.
Wenn ich Outlook nutze kann ich ganz problemlos den Kalender eines anderen öffnen. Dieses ist aber leider nicht über das OWA (Outlook Web Access) möglich.
Es gab hier zum 2003 Server einmal folgende Möglichkeit:
http://www.msxforum.de/modules/newb...&viewmode=flat&order=ASC&type=&mode=0&start=0

Diese funktioniert beim 2007 Exchange aber leider nicht mehr 
Hat hierzu jemand eine Idee

Liebe Grüße,
Antispy


----------

